# Solage and Machaut paralel



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes i know there is an album called Solage & Machaut unknow lovers, but what perticular song stand out in Machaut as quasi ars subtilior well - Python le merveilleus Serpent. Hmm jeez i love this song
it could have been written by Solage it's a bit od and enchanting.

Some Machaut seem a bit oddball too,like hoquetus david, by the way what is a hoquet, i did not finnish reading every booklet of every cd or zapping on wikipedia all i know is first hoquets appears during ars antiqua codex Bamberg era 13 century.

I heard about madrigals, motets, isorhytmics motets, songs, but hoquets this is quit mysterious...

On an off topic news i miss a Bach toccata double cd for 7.77$ it sounded awesome but i did not had the darn 10 bucks to buy it, it could have been my baptizing to Bach but anyway let's stick to the subject please.

O yeah so , if you have a hard time finding Solage & Machaut album and want something close to Solage work try Dart of love Orlando consort, it may be the best introduction to Machaut musical works than if you really like him try -le voir dit 

What your favorite Machaut released the uttermost etheric instrumentation or vocal music for me Orlando consort is like the Rolls Royce of Machaut interpretation, the best darn rendition.

Has for parelels between both there is aside there french, what if both were in the clan des fumeurs
highly hypotetical but plausible,Solage like Machaut was a great poet, not has prolific.

:tiphat:


----------

